
Keybase is now writing to the Bitcoin blockchain - kevinSuttle
https://keybase.io/docs/server_security/merkle_root_in_bitcoin_blockchain
======
schoen
A very nice feature, but the article says "Since 16 June 2014", so I don't
think the implication that this is new is correct.

